# DOGS - New huge SFX Library By BOOM Library



## Pierre (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Folks,

we have just released our brand new SFX library "*DOGS*" and this is something HUGE. Our recordists braved the danger and withstood some hungry snarling hellhounds to deliver nothing but the biggest dogs sound effects libraries you can get.

This massive library comes in 196kHz/24bit and it weighs 7GB - only for the 196kHz files. We also included 48kHz files.

What can you excpect? You get the full range from small to huge, from young to old, from tiny whining to aggressive barking. Look forward to tons of growls, snarls, moans, barks, scratching, drinking, panting, eating and much more. Whether it’s the friendly Border Collie or the impressive Doberman, this library gives you the full flexibility for designing really authentic dog sound effects or some bad-ass creatures from another planet. It goes hand-in-hand with our other animal libraries "*Creatures*" and "*Wildcats - Tigers & Lions*".

*AUDIO DEMO*
http://soundcloud.com/boom-library/dogs

We think this is a really great dogs SFX library and a perfect and fresh addition to your private SFX collection. Our sound designers currently use it all the time.

Take a deeper look at *www.boomlibrary.com* (file list, specs, etc.)
If you plan to purchase this wonderful piece of SFX library, you can get a 10% discount with the following coupon code:*VI-DOGS10*

All the best,
BOOM Library


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 16, 2012)

You do realize that 99.999 % of us composers here have absolutely no use for a dogs sample library, right? Unless they're howling in legato mode...


----------



## reddognoyz (Mar 16, 2012)

Well I have some libraries that are real dogs.....


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 16, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Mar 16 said:


> You do realize that 99.999 % of us composers here have absolutely no use for a dogs sample library, right? Unless they're howling in legato mode...



Right!

But wait, maybe I can built some cool instruments out of one dog-sample, as I did with one taiko-drum sample? o/~

To be honest,

there are so many specially libs on the market, when it comes to sfx. In germany, Sonoton, for example. You can choose from thousands of samples, what you like and then buy it cheap..... . For me, there is no need to buy an extra dog-library.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 16, 2012)

"WHO let the dogs out??" 


Some of us will 'get that' and some of us won't.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Mar 16, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Mar 16 said:


> You do realize that 99.999 % of us composers here have absolutely no use for a dogs sample library, right? Unless they're howling in legato mode...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 16, 2012)

Ha Pedro!

Also, OP, you do realize that if you don't reply soon, most of us will just consider this spam, right?


----------



## jleckie (Mar 16, 2012)

Why would this be SPAM? Its BOOM library for gawks sake. Aren't there any sound designers on here that might benefit from this library?


----------



## Nostradamus (Mar 17, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Mar 16 said:


> You do realize that 99.999 % of us composers here have absolutely no use for a dogs sample library, right? Unless they're howling in legato mode...



I think that libraries like that are more addressed to sound designers than to composers. But nonetheless, there are enough tykes around here so when I need those sounds all I've to do is to grab a mic and record some of them.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Mar 17, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Mar 17 said:


> Ha Pedro!
> 
> Also, OP, you do realize that if you don't reply soon, most of us will just consider this spam, right?



I know it IS spam, but your comment made me laugh 
I only spam once a year, so don't worry


----------



## dedersen (Mar 17, 2012)

Geez, what's with the hostile replies? Am I missing a joke somewhere or are you really suggesting that a new library announcement is spam? Way to scare off developers!


----------



## wst3 (Mar 17, 2012)

the reaction is a bit over the top... I listened to the demos and I hear a TON of source material for sound design.

I don't know how many hear enjoy both composition and sound design - but I do, and I find them inextricably linked in many of my projects.

This library is a step up from the canine sounds you get from a typical SFX library - but then the typical SFX library wasn't designed to be all dogs all the time<G>!

I think it's pretty cool!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 17, 2012)

Let's see if there's any follow up before judging my actions. Let's see if Pierre cares enough about us that he will address my concern about the pertinence of trying to sell a dog sound library to music composers.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh, and I just wanted to start a discussion, nothing's been deleted. Chill.


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 17, 2012)

I think i remember Tonehammer/Soundiron/8dio, releasing a cat library and everyone was all fun and happy. Why no love for dogs?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 17, 2012)

Purrrfect point, as the Catmosphere library is clearly aimed at composers. It's made to be used musically, by composers for composers. Am I wrong?


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Mar 17, 2012)

I am with Ned on this one! He is 100% right, at least this time .


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 17, 2012)

Remember Pedro, as a Mod, I know a LOT about you, your family, your habits, your credit, your sample libraries... !


----------



## Ed (Mar 17, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Mar 17 said:


> Remember Pedro, as a Mod, I know a LOT about you, your family, your habits, your credit, your sample libraries... !



I can explain about the shemale thing...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 17, 2012)

Says the man who dresses as a baby lemur... :shock:


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 18, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Mar 17 said:


> Says the man who dresses as a baby lemur... :shock:



It's entirely possible that this statement defines "too much information".


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 18, 2012)

Larry, I'm just going by Ed's avatar. I am not, nor do I intend to be privy to any of Ed's real-life fetishes.

Unless I'm paid. A lot of money. In cash.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 18, 2012)

BTW, what happened to Pierre?


----------



## Pierre (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Ned, hi folks,

excuses for the late reply. It was weekend and I didn't find the time to go online.

Back to topic:

Thank you for sharing your thoughts about SFX at VI.
I totally understand that there are a lot of composers here at VI that do not find a dogs SFX library very useful when making music. I think there are however some composers that find SFX indeed very useful for making music. We have a music track that was produced by using only our "Interface" SFX library. 

(http://soundcloud.com/boom-library/the-interface-alternate-usage)

The purpose of a dogs library is - of course - not making music with it but really great sound design. I know that there are a lot of interested sound designers here at VI and the "Commercial Announcements" thread seems like the best place to show them our latest release.

Our goal with this library was not to release another dog SFX library that is an alternative to all the other dog SFX out there. Our goal was to produce the best and biggest dogs SFX library you can get. We recorded with microphones going up to 50kHz and we deliver in 192kHz. That's a quality that our sound designers missed until now and we think that you can now create way better SFX than with other libraries or single SFX.

If you have a different opinion, let's discuss :wink: 

All the best


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 19, 2012)

Pierre @ 19/3/2012 said:


> The purpose of a dogs library is - of course - not making music with it but really great sound design.



Thanks for chiming in, Pierre. 

Since the purpose of this library is not to make music, maybe this should be in the Off-Topic section instead? Shouldn't this be treated like the announcement of a new graphics program?


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 19, 2012)

Seems like this is the right place to me. It's a sample library. It's a commercial announcement. It's not necessarily musical, but it's not in the same category as a graphics program.

Don't get me wrong, I don't know that I'd want to see sound effects announcements every day, but this seems like a one-off that they spent some time making, so it doesn't bother me. Heck, I'm considering buying it. 8)


----------



## reddognoyz (Mar 19, 2012)

Mike you need to make a singing dog library out of it. Cut a deal /w Boom...and let's all do dogs singing xmas carols!!!


----------



## Pierre (Mar 19, 2012)

That sounds good. We could also let people send us their names and have the dogs sing customized songs.

:D 

I know the thing with the christmas carols from somewhere:
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertai...the-singing-dogs-changed-music-forever/68273/

Cheers


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 19, 2012)

OK, if I'm the only one who finds it crosses a line, then I'll just keep quiet. I guess I just wouldn't like this place to become a forum for all sound-related info, as I come here for musical solutions/ideas/chat, and like that this forum is focused on that. The big all-in-one forums overwhelm me.


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 19, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Mar 19 said:


> I guess I just wouldn't like this place to become a forum for all sound-related info . . .


I'm totally with you on that, and reserve the right to change my opinion if we start getting bombarded with this kind of thing. :mrgreen: 

It's just that in this particular case, Pierre's a good guy with a legit posting history and some of Boom's other libraries are pretty relevant to us. (Cinematic Trailers and Cinematic Metal, for instance.) So it's different than a SFX library just blindly spamming us.



reddognoyz @ Mon Mar 19 said:


> Mike you need to make a singing dog library out of it. Cut a deal /w Boom...and let's all do dogs singing xmas carols!!!


That's a cool idea, but I'd have to check whether Pierre recorded legato intervals. :wink:


----------



## midphase (Mar 19, 2012)

Ned,

I think there are some sound designers in our midst that appreciate this kind of announcement. In a weird way you have managed to give them way more attention than if you would have just let the post slide into oblivion due to lack of interest.

I think it's perfectly fair for any sound/plugin/sample developer to post announcements in the Commercial section, it's what it's here for (assuming Frederick is ok with it). To be quite honest, I wouldn't even be opposed at the occasional announcement from other types of products like a graphic software company or other. Many of us find that working in this industry requires us to wear multiple hats and be able to use various software to achieve this task. I think this is exemplified by one of our members posting Adobe After Effects in the For Sale section.

Anyway, I certain don't think that the occasional sound effect library post is unwelcome around here. AFAIK, in this industry, composers who are also able to offer sound design services definitely have a leg up on the competition.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 19, 2012)

so much of music work today is sound design.


----------



## Niah (Mar 19, 2012)

Ned, although I see your point I must say I'm surprised to see this coming from probably the most sound-driven user from this community. 

+1 what craig said

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qheTGTNxRVs


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 19, 2012)

Forgive me for asking a question some may think stupid but:
What has a 7GB library of dog noises got to do with sound design?
As soon as you start filtering and generally processing these noises they could end up sounding like any other sample filtered and processed therefore.........a bark sniff or ruff will still only be a bark sniff or ruff. I could find something to record in any local park.
Just a personal opinion you understand. 7GB ? Sad really but what would I know?


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 19, 2012)

Really looking forward to more dog companions in video games! :D


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 19, 2012)

I also work as a sound desingner..... .

Maybe we can download one ore three samples as a free package, so I will look a little bit deeper in this samples and see what I can do with it, sound design wise?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 19, 2012)

Niah @ 19/3/2012 said:


> Ned, although I see your point I must say I'm surprised to see this coming from probably the most sound-driven user from this community.



I haven't bought a sound-design library in a few decades. I prefer to pay others (hello Omnisphere) to do the work of making dog and other non-musical sounds into something I can use musically. FWIW, my interests in the past few years have leaned far more towards piano, strings, brass, vintage analogs, etc. 

Anyways, I think it's safe to say that I've bit more than I can chew - rough, rough! :oops:


----------



## jleckie (Mar 19, 2012)

This looks like an awesome library. Going to get it.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 19, 2012)

rayinstirling @ Mon Mar 19 said:


> Forgive me for asking a question some may think stupid but:
> What has a 7GB library of dog noises got to do with sound design?
> As soon as you start filtering and generally processing these noises they could end up sounding like any other sample filtered and processed therefore.........a bark sniff or ruff will still only be a bark sniff or ruff. I could find something to record in any local park.
> Just a personal opinion you understand. 7GB ? Sad really but what would I know?



It's not a stupid question at all...

While I'm a bit stunned by the size of the library, these guys are known for a couple of things, one of which is very high sample rates, which doubles, or quadruples the physical size of the library. There samples - or sound effects - are also really cleanly recorded with tails that go on forever.

As far as what one would use them for... well, other than the obvious, these might be great fodder for other animal sounds, or haunted houses, or machinery, or storms, or whatever your imagination can come up with.

They are raw materials... and while you can certainly use them for dog sounds if you need literal dog sounds, you can also use them for so much more.

Does that help?


----------



## Pierre (Mar 20, 2012)

wst3 pretty well described the purpose of our "Dogs" library. Thank you.

For some regular dog barks, sniffs, pants, etc. you could just go to you favorite park and record some of those. You will come back with some pretty realistic "dog in a park" SFX with some background noise, birds, people, airplanes, etc. To get rid of the noises, you can also invite some dogs to your well prepared recording studio and record them with your normal microphones. You will then get some clean dog SFX with which you can simulate any environment with the help of reverb.

If you want to go further and use these SFX to design some fantastic creatures, some spooky atmospheres or any other unconventional sound, you will likely try to heavily pitch and process those SFX to get great and interesting results. Recorded with normal microphones you will then pretty quickly reach the limits of processing due to the "low" sample rate. With a sample rate of 192kHz you can go way further with your effect processing and pitching without loss of quality. To reach really stunning results you have to work with really great source material. That's what we deliver with our Dogs SFX library and that's why it has that size. We used high frequency microphones that can record sound up to 50kHz.

Since we planned to release only one Dogs SFX library, we deliver the whole package. That means sniffs, barks, pants, etc. from multiple breeds because a Chiwawa does sound differently than a Dobermann :D 

Thank you for your questions and your thoughts, it's really interesting to read all that .

If you have any further questions, please don't hesitate to ask.

Cheers


----------

